# why won't broccoli form a head?



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

I think I'm not the only one who's broccoli has not started to form a head yet. Mine is about 18 inches and _looks_ great, but no head. what gives? :shrug: my cauliflower doesn't have a head yet either, but it is not as big.


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

Depending on where you are - it may be too warm. Broccoli and cauliflower are both cool weather plants.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

Hold old are the plants?


----------



## Rita (May 13, 2002)

My broccoli and cauliflower are about the same size as yours and just today noticed small heads forming on the broc but nothing on the cauliflower yet. Just give them more time I think. Rita


----------



## Ed in S. AL (Jun 5, 2002)

Just give it time. My Calabrese gets about 2 foot tqall or better before it forms a head.


----------



## MsPacMan (Dec 30, 2004)

Jennifer,


When I first read your question, most of my broccoli had not developed heads yet.

Now all but one has a head forming in the center.

Hang in there.


----------



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

i will check again in the am- thanks!


----------



## Ravenlost (Jul 20, 2004)

We enjoyed the first head of broccoli from our garden tonight. The rest is ready to be gathered so I'll be putting broccoli in the freezer Monday. I planted mine back the middle of March.


----------



## unregistered6474 (Apr 21, 2003)

My broccoli has not formed heads yet either  They are almost 2 feet tall and very healthy, just no heads.


----------



## MsPacMan (Dec 30, 2004)

When this thread was first posted, I didn't have any broccoli growing heads, or at least, heads that I could see.


Today, I just harvested my first two broccoli -- one was 2 pounds and 13 ounces, the other one was 3 pounds and 1 ounce. That's after I peeled off all the leaves.


They are HUGE!


Of course, they grew in wonderfully rich soil, generously mulched with well composted cow manure.


----------



## sullen (Oct 14, 2004)

Mine did that last year, it was too warm. Wait until fall...


----------



## perennial (Aug 23, 2004)

I was going to share that the first two years i planted broccoli, i got nothing even though the plants looked great. Finally one day, i saw my young son breaking of the small head that started growing because he thought they tasted just great right off the plant. I had to teach to atleast leave some of
the heads to grow for the rest of us.


----------



## Jennifer Brewer (Aug 3, 2005)

I wanted to update, my broccoli has heads now, some 3 inches across so far.

still nothing on the cauliflower


----------



## kemrefarms (May 9, 2005)

could be the soil, fertilize with a 1-5-5 and it should make them produce something, hopefully, cuz that home grown broccoli is soooooooo sweet!!!


----------



## BillyGoat (Feb 15, 2006)

Mine did not form a head. Of course I am in central Tx. so it is probabably too warm. Then I went out there this evening, the leaves totally eatin up,(in one day!) with small worms on them, so I finally pulled them out.

:Bawling: I wanted fresh broccoli.


----------

